# squid -z error, need help.-(SOLVED)

## lingyunxs

when I "emerge -avuDN world" succeed and then emerge squid.  squid-2.6.20 and squid3 all error

```

boot # emerge squid

boot # vi /etc/squid/squid.conf

boot # squid -z

*** glibc detected *** squid: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x082ba770 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7d2c3b6]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x89)[0xb7d2e029]

squid[0x80c79c4]

squid[0x80c7b3b]

squid[0x80a1ff0]

squid[0x80a349e]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe0)[0xb7cdb400]

squid(i2d_SSL_SESSION+0x359)[0x804c5e1]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-0811f000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 42460537   /usr/sbin/squid

0811f000-08120000 r--p 000d6000 03:08 42460537   /usr/sbin/squid

08120000-08122000 rw-p 000d7000 03:08 42460537   /usr/sbin/squid

08122000-082c6000 rw-p 08122000 00:00 0          [heap]

b7b00000-b7b21000 rw-p b7b00000 00:00 0 

b7b21000-b7c00000 ---p b7b21000 00:00 0 

b7c88000-b7c92000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 67176768   /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7c92000-b7c93000 r--p 00009000 03:08 67176768   /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7c93000-b7c94000 rw-p 0000a000 03:08 67176768   /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7c94000-b7ca5000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 8513299    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7ca5000-b7ca6000 r--p 00010000 03:08 8513299    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7ca6000-b7ca7000 rw-p 00011000 03:08 8513299    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7ca7000-b7cb0000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101200308  /lib/libnss_files-2.7.so

b7cb0000-b7cb1000 r--p 00008000 03:08 101200308  /lib/libnss_files-2.7.so

b7cb1000-b7cb2000 rw-p 00009000 03:08 101200308  /lib/libnss_files-2.7.so

b7cb2000-b7cba000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101440792  /lib/libnss_nis-2.7.so

b7cba000-b7cbb000 r--p 00007000 03:08 101440792  /lib/libnss_nis-2.7.so

b7cbb000-b7cbc000 rw-p 00008000 03:08 101440792  /lib/libnss_nis-2.7.so

b7cbc000-b7cc2000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101440794  /lib/libnss_compat-2.7.so

b7cc2000-b7cc3000 r--p 00005000 03:08 101440794  /lib/libnss_compat-2.7.so

b7cc3000-b7cc4000 rw-p 00006000 03:08 101440794  /lib/libnss_compat-2.7.so

b7cc4000-b7cc5000 rw-p b7cc4000 00:00 0 

b7cc5000-b7df4000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101440769  /lib/libc-2.7.so

b7df4000-b7df6000 r--p 0012e000 03:08 101440769  /lib/libc-2.7.so

b7df6000-b7df7000 rw-p 00130000 03:08 101440769  /lib/libc-2.7.so

b7df7000-b7dfa000 rw-p b7df7000 00:00 0 

b7dfa000-b7e0d000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101440791  /lib/libnsl-2.7.so

b7e0d000-b7e0e000 r--p 00012000 03:08 101440791  /lib/libnsl-2.7.so

b7e0e000-b7e0f000 rw-p 00013000 03:08 101440791  /lib/libnsl-2.7.so

b7e0f000-b7e11000 rw-p b7e0f000 00:00 0 

b7e11000-b7e34000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101200278  /lib/libm-2.7.so

b7e34000-b7e35000 r--p 00022000 03:08 101200278  /lib/libm-2.7.so

b7e35000-b7e36000 rw-p 00023000 03:08 101200278  /lib/libm-2.7.so

b7e36000-b7e37000 rw-p b7e36000 00:00 0 

b7e37000-b7e4b000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101440768  /lib/libpthread-2.7.so

b7e4b000-b7e4c000 r--p 00013000 03:08 101440768  /lib/libpthread-2.7.so

b7e4c000-b7e4d000 rw-p 00014000 03:08 101440768  /lib/libpthread-2.7.so

b7e4d000-b7e4f000 rw-p b7e4d000 00:00 0 

b7e4f000-b7e56000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101200310  /lib/librt-2.7.so

b7e56000-b7e57000 r--p 00006000 03:08 101200310  /lib/librt-2.7.so

b7e57000-b7e58000 rw-p 00007000 03:08 101200310  /lib/librt-2.7.so

b7e58000-b7e5a000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101200282  /lib/libdl-2.7.so

b7e5a000-b7e5b000 r--p 00001000 03:08 101200282  /lib/libdl-2.7.so

b7e5b000-b7e5c000 rw-p 00002000 03:08 101200282  /lib/libdl-2.7.so

b7e5c000-b7f89000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 50331815   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7f89000-b7f91000 r--p 0012c000 03:08 50331815   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7f91000-b7f9e000 rw-p 00134000 03:08 50331815   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7f9e000-b7fa2000 rw-p b7f9e000 00:00 0 

b7fa2000-b7fe1000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 50331818   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b7fe1000-b7fe2000 r--p 0003e000 03:08 50331818   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b7fe2000-b7fe5000 rw-p 0003f000 03:08 50331818   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b7fe5000-b7fee000 r-xp 00000000 03:08 101200285  /lib/libcrypt-2.7.so

b7fee000-b7fef000 r--p 00008000 03:08 101200285  /lib/libcrypt-2.7.so

b7fef000-b7ff0000 rw-p 00009000 03:08 101200285  /lib/libcrypt-2.7.so

b7ff0000-b8018000 rw-p b7ff0000 00:00 0 Aborted

```

Last edited by lingyunxs on Thu May 22, 2008 1:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whig

Is that crash on kernel 2.6.25, whereas it works under 2.6.24? That's where I'm at. My x86 build of squid crashes but the amd64 build goes just fine.

----------

## lingyunxs

 *whig wrote:*   

> Is that crash on kernel 2.6.25, whereas it works under 2.6.24? That's where I'm at. My x86 build of squid crashes but the amd64 build goes just fine.

 

Thank you for your time.

I'm crash on kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r3, x86.

It works under 2.6.24 and 2.6.25.  After I emerge -avuDN world, they don't work. 

I think that some lib*.so get error.

----------

## Saundersx

I have the same problem, same situation, 2.6.25 and updated glibc. recompiling/downgrading/default conf doesnt help.

squid --help works, starting the server crashes.

----------

## Jupiler

got the same problem overhere  :Sad: 

also proftpd dies with the same error.

----------

## lingyunxs

performed "emerge -e system" doesnt  help.  Mayde "emerge -e world" can do. but it is too long time.

so i "emerge 3proxy" instead of squit to do work.

----------

## Saundersx

Heres the workaround.

emerge =sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.24

emerge squid

emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers

Heres the bug - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223051

----------

## lingyunxs

 *Saundersx wrote:*   

> Heres the workaround.
> 
> emerge =sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.24
> 
> emerge squid
> ...

 

thanks a lot for your time, Saundersx!

----------

